# Walther P99 AS???



## elmore0747 (Feb 5, 2011)

I am unable to find a Walther P99 AS anywhere I checked with local gun stores, called through gander mountain, and now tomorrow Ill call through to smith and wesson and see whats up. Any Ideas on were to find one of these?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Academy Sports carries them, if you have 1 of their stores in your area (they are a chain in certain states).

Ive been told that Bud's has them in stock - an online vendor.


----------



## elmore0747 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for the advice I appreciate it thats someone else to call. I dont really know how online vendors work could someone explain what happens if I did want to order a gun online?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

You buy it online... But first, find a local FFL who will accept the transfer. You want to find one that will charge no more than $25 max... Some try to make a killing to discourage you from buying from someone besides them...

So, I'd go price the local gun dealers and see which one will accept a transfer the cheapest. Then, buy your gun online. THEN, you have your FFL send a copy of their FFL License TO the online dealer. Then, the dealer ships the gun to your local FFL... Then you do the normal paperwork at your local gun dealer... 

No salestax this way, unless the online dealer is in your state.


----------



## Johnny Knoxville (Dec 27, 2009)

Bud's has a P99AS in 9mm.

I did a quick Google search and came up with a few.

WAP77010 - Google Search

WAL WAP77011 P99 9MM NS 4IN 15R BL $647.00 SHIPS FREE
Here is one with night sights in 9mm.

Don't hesitate to do business with Bud's read their policy, get a local FFL to work with you to do the transfer. Double check the part numbers, since Bud's has a tendancy to put up photos that don't match the actual PN sometimes. Just the volume they do and not keeping up with the website.

You can also register and they will email you when you "wish list" the items you are looking for.
Typical transfer cost is 20-30 plus maybe $10 for the background paperwork and check.










Here is my AS in .40.


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

If you don't mind slightly used call around to your LGD's, thats how I found mine.


----------

